# The Malton Big Breakfast Event Sunday the 14th October 2012.



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This happens twice a year, once at Easter and one day later in the year; the 14th of October this year.

Malton Specialist Cars have been involved with the serious end of performance cars for many years. It takes place on York Road Business Park, Malton, YO17 6YB where Specialist Cars have their business, showroom and workshops. Breakfast is provided for a small fee which is donated to the North Yorkshire Air Ambulance Service. Bacon and/or sausage buns along with tea, coffee and a variety of soft drinks and chocolate biscuits are served from 8.30 a.m. Queue for food next to the Showroom and inside for drinks.

It starts at 8.30 a.m. but enthusiasts start arriving at 8 a.m. and before. Arrive early and you will easily find a space since the park is very busy from an early time. It's a great opportunity to share your enthusiasm with other like minded drivers, and speaking personally I always meet someone I know from the present day, or from way back. The atmosphere is catching!

The layout is as expected; there are lots of different businesses operating on the business park and each one has its own customer parking area which they allow to be used by the general public and the exhibitors on this special day.

There are approaches to Malton which make for a good drive and some of us go for a second drive after the event. You can drive over to Helmsley, not too far away, where you will find lots of good country pubs for more food. If you want a country walk, the main one is in the grounds of Duncombe Park in Helmsley.

Sometimes there is a high speed, nerve-tingling, ear-splitting drive past as the cars leave the park; usually consisting of Ferrari, Lamborghini and Porsche.

As always everyone is welcome, no matter what you drive. The TT contingent grows each year and I expect this year will see more. Numbers of attendees have now exceeded 1500 and the value of the machinery is millions.

Malton Specialist Cars: http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/ 
Map: http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/addr ... and-e-mail

Here is a link where you can view most of my previous pics. It's the mix of makes and models that makes this event so exciting along with the infectious excitement of car enthusiasts. Have a look at all the pics to get the full impact of this prestigious event.

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Why are these always on when im working. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

malstt said:


> Why are these always on when im working. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


... I don't want to make you paranoid, but I've heard that they plan them around your work schedule on purpose ...
:wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: Thanks, I'm beginning to think that !


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's some of my pictures from previous Big Breakfasts at Malton; worth a look at all six links 

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u213 ... 04%202012/

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u213 ... %20Malton/

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u213 ... ct%202010/

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u213 ... er%202011/

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u213 ... nt%202010/

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u213 ... n%20Event/

Joe


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll be driving over to this again. A great morning out!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi David (Guzi)

What's happened to the pics you posted today, from a previous Big Breakfast? I viewed them once and then went back to take a closer look and they were gone! They were very good quality and I'd like to take a closer look, please.

Hope you are keeping well. Are you going to the October event (this Sunday the 14th)?

Regards

Joe


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Joe
i didn't post any pics up :? must of been someone else!
I can post some up later mind.

i can't make this one as off on jollies this week.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Guzi said:


> Hi Joe
> i didn't post any pics up :? must of been someone else!
> I can post some up later mind.
> 
> i can't make this one as off on jollies this week.


Thanks for the reply

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This event has been running for several years and getting stronger each time. They say a picture's worth a thousand words so I'll post whatever pics I can find from previous years  ...mine and others 8)

Joe


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Here we go on pages 2 and 3 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=268434&hilit=malton&start=15


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Went to this this morning. Good turn out, some amazing cars. You end up coming away feeling quite inadequate though! :?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah some lovely motors there today, maybe next time we should try and meet up to get all the TTs together?

What was that single seater car they had there that everyone was crowding around?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

phil3012 said:


> Yeah some lovely motors there today, maybe next time we should try and meet up to get all the TTs together?
> 
> What was that single seater car they had there that everyone was crowding around?


Did the single seater look like this? They sometimes start the engine on this car, prodcing ear splitting noise and initial exhaust fumes to die for LOL.





































Joe


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

It was this one that I was thinking of:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

I think that might have been a ktm crossbow. Might be wrong there though! :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the single seater is a Lotus F1 car from way back. I assume Judd Racing supplied the engines. There is a mixed marque PistonHeads convoy which sets out from Wolviston Services in the North East which could easily be replicated from other locations and be for TTs only if you wish.

The next Big Breakfast Event is on Easter Sunday 2013.

Joe


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just doing a bit of research and I think it might be a BAC Mono


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

phil3012 said:


> Just doing a bit of research and I think it might be a BAC Mono


Yes. That's the one, the crossbow has 2 seats!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My picture is from a previous Big Breakfast. It looks like they have changed the featured car :idea: Anyone got a picture of the car from the 14th October 2012?

Joe


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

TTCool said:


> My picture is from a previous Big Breakfast. It looks like they have changed the featured car :idea: Anyone got a picture of the car from the 14th October 2012?
> 
> Joe


I took some pics. Not sure what car you want to see though mate? Whats the feature car?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

GroverUK said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > My picture is from a previous Big Breakfast. It looks like they have changed the featured car :idea: Anyone got a picture of the car from the 14th October 2012?
> ...


I was relating to the car referred to as 'the single seater' earlier in this thread which was attracting a lot of interest. In a previous event there was a single seater which Malton Specialist Cars started up causing a lot of interest. So my request is for a picture of the single seater featured on the 14th October 2012.

I'm waiting for a reply from Malton Specialist Cars as to what was the single seater and any history. Have you got a picture of any single seater from the latest event?

Joe


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I didn't take that many pics sorry.

I thought it was an F1 car they were going to start up at midday (I'd left by then) and looking at the website they still have one that sounds the same as in your photos.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

TTCool said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


I didn't actually get any of the said car i'm affraid. phil3012 posted a pic of the car on page one. The only pics of single seaters i got where of the yellow 'judd' one you mentioned and also the red formula 1 looking car inside the showroom of the tyre garage.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mystery solved:

The F1 car which was started up at the Specialist Cars Big Breakfast meet on the Malton Business Park is an F1 EuroBrun; type 189, and was intended to be an all German F1 private entrant in 1989. The car was to be German built and German driven but was no match for the big boys in F1. The car was modified slightly to take a Judd 3.5 litre V8 engine and Pirelli tyres.

Profile from ESPN F1
The EuroBrun car was in F1 for three seasons but never managed a top-ten finish, and rarely finished at all. In its second year (1989) it cut back to one car but only made it through pre-qualifying once. Gregor Foitek quit as driver midway through the season and was replaced by Oscar Larrauri but the results were no better with him at the wheel. Surprisingly, despite the failings, in 1990 they again fielded two cars with two new drivers. Roberto Moreno managed 13th in the US Grand Prix but the only other time he qualified he did not manage to complete a lap. Team-mate Claudio Langes did not even get that far. Walter Brun, who was instrumental in the financing, eventually lost heart and the team faded, unlamented, from the scene.

Not many people know that :roll:

Joe


----------

